# Gormless or what?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Here are the folk who aspire to rule the world, they make George W Bush seem clever.. 



 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Ray I always suspected I worked for management who know nothing about anything outside their cocoon ........you just confirmed they are as stupid as first thought


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not surprised at those answers having worked for US companies over the past 20 years.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I didn't watch it to the end as it was too frightening, mind you if you went a football match in this county and asked the fans the same questions it would probably be just as alarming.
Gary :roll:


----------

